# [Discussion] Dimension de /var/tmp ! (:-D)

## Mr. T.

Le système de fichiers /var/tmp de mon système a une taille de 9.3 GiB. Le remplissage variable (et momentané) du système de fichiers /var/tmp est inconvenable.

Peut-on utiliser un espace inférieur ou égal à 5 GiB pour le système de fichiers /var/tmp ? La RAM du système est de 3.9 GiB.offLast edited by Mr. T. on Sat Apr 01, 2017 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

hello,

il y a quoi dans ton /var/tmp/  ? portage ,systemd .. kde ?

rien ne t’empêche d'y faire un peu de nettoyage 

le minimum dépend des packages que tu souhaite compiler avec portage : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs#Considering_tmpfs.27_size

 *Quote:*   

> need more than 1 GB for compilation, but there are a few that are very large and would need more

 

----------

## Mr. T.

Honnêtement, j'ai peu exploité le système d'exploitation Gentoo. Par conséquent, je suis parti du principe qu'une capacité de 5 GiB serait suffisante pour /var/tmp. 

Toutefois, la taille requise pour /var/tmp/portage est potentiellement problématique. C'est à cause de /var/tmp/portage que la taille de /var/tmp a (potentiellement) "doublé" !

Actuellement, l'espace occupé  sur /var/tmp est de quelques mégaoctets (mais je n'ai pas vraiment exploité le système). Je créerai une archive pour sauvegarder si besoin.

N.B : /var/tmp est un système de fichiers. /var est un autre système de fichiers.

La configuration que j'ai choisi n'est pas opérationnelle : un environnement adapté à Wayland, entièrement crypté, caractérisé par un profil durci exploitant la bibliothèque musl.

J'ai été contraint d'utiliser un système Gentoo-KDE ! Je souhaite développer la configuration choisie et la rendre opérationnelle.

----------

## Mr. T.

 *k-root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le minimum dépend des packages que tu souhaite compiler avec portage : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs#Considering_tmpfs.27_size
> 
>  *Quote:*   need more than 1 GB for compilation, but there are a few that are very large and would need more 

 

Je vais tenter avec /var/tmp/portage sur tmpfs fixé à une taille de 2GiB ?!

----------

## sebB

 *feng wrote:*   

> Je vais tenter avec /var/tmp/portage sur tmpfs fixé à une taille de 2GiB ?!

 

Ca suffit amplement pour la plupart des compils.

Suffit juste de créer ton package.env pour les grosses compils.

----------

## k-root

et voici la doc associée -> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/package.env#Example_2:_Build_certain_packages_in_a_different_location

----------

## Mr. T.

Finalement, un espace temporaire de plus de 5GiB sera nécessaire pour compiler certains logiciels.

Cela aurait été bien de pouvoir stocker une partie des informations sur tmpfs et le restant sur /var/tmp.

N.B : merci pour la documentation et les informations !

----------

